# Dusting and gut loading.



## Siders77 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been doing a fair bit of research ready for the arrival of my Leo on Tues but I'm still unclear on a few things. 

Gutloading - 
What can crickets be gut loaded on? I've been told weetabix, bran flakes and stuff like that, is this right? All I do is put a few bits of food in the box with the crickets I'm guessing. 

Also where is the best place to keep them, do they need to be warm, cold? Or does it not really matter. 

Dusting- 
I have a tub of calcium (No Phosphorus) and a tub of Vitamins and mineral powder. 

As far as I can tell the calcium powder should be used 4-5 times a week and the V&M powder should be used once?

Do I dust the crickets as I feed them to the gecko (IE dust 5 at a time) or dust the whole lot in one go? 

Home that makes sense :bash:

thanks for any help,


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

that bran stuff is a substrate (flooring/bedding) feed them on things like carrot, potato and apple and such like. 

room temperature is fine for keeping them

calcium i.e. calypso 5 days a week. do this on weekdays

and vit/mineral powder i.e. nutrobal 2 days a week. do this on weekends. it helps to remember if you have done it or not

and only as many as you are feeding in that sitting so yes 5

you will soon find out crickets are EVIL. they escape, no matter how well you think youve made it escape proof one will always prove you wrong! 

try locust, they are more expensive but are preffered by most leos and more nutritional

there are plenty of diet/schedules/rota plans around for varied diet, so have a look around

remember livefood is only as good as its gutload

any more questions just ask


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Agree with everything HH says. Just be careful if you are using crickets to give them enough ventilation otherwise the moisture from the veg will kill them. You can also give them leafy greens, fish food flakes and dry dog food. If you use dried foods then add a bottle cap with water gel or cotton wool soaked in water to their container. And be warned - they WILL sooner or later escape. You could also try mealworms, locust and roaches for variety.


----------



## Siders77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahhh I see, thanks for the help. Sort of moving away from crickets now as I don't fancy them venturing round the house lol.

I'll give locust a go and maybe something else for a change. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 8, 2009)

Your Far better off just sticking to Meal Worms as a staple food and giving them crickets a couple of times during the Week. Like all Reptiles they seem to get bored of the same food everyday. 
If your using Crickets then Gutload them with Cricket Food which is far easier than remembering to chop up Veg and its a dried powder so dosnt go mouldy and kill the Crickets. I use a Cricket Keeper with Three small Milk Bottle Tops in the Bottom. Each contains, Cricket food, Fish Flakes and Gel water. (All can be found on line or at Reptile Petshops)
Crickets can be stored at room Temp or even a little colder they just get less active. Dont put too many in your Leos Tank as they just disperse, Hide then keep you awake all night. I use a pair of tweezers to hold the cricket in place so the Leos can catch it and feed the Leos a couple every other day. : victory:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I take as many as needed out and put them in a small faunarium, with a shallow dish of a product called gutload pro, overnight, ready to feed next day. 

Livefood UK Ltd.


----------

